# A quick update...



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok folks, so most of you know how my pump story has unfolded thus far. Over yesterday I've been e-mailed by the DSN and my boss in the labs that I work in over my holidays. I've been asked what colour I'd like to get my pump in (Pacific Blue, why do companies have to make simple things more complicated than they are??? Why not just say blue?) and I've sent my DSN the holiday dates for when I could start on the pump. It seems that my boss is happy for me to take the time off because the training can be re scheduled. My consultant will be applying for funding for both the pump and the CGM that may or may not come with it depending on the tightness of my PCT.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 9, 2010)

That's really quick Tom. I thought it would take you 6 months to get a pump. Congrats.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

Progress! Decided not to go for the Elysian Pink then?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 9, 2010)

I was almost tempted by the purple version!


----------



## bev (Jan 9, 2010)

WOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great news Tom! You know were we all are when you start pumping.Bev


----------



## falcon123 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think a finish that changes colour depending on angle and ambient light would be super cool!


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2010)

Brill news Tom xx


----------



## shiv (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome, tom!


----------



## am64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Brill news tom fingers crossed it all goes smoothly....pink was so your colour!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2010)

Tom so pleased for you. Brilliant, brilliant news. Yay!


----------

